# No Driver Fround for JBL BlueTooth Speaker Charge 3



## mike44 (Jun 8, 2017)

No Driver Fround for JBL BlueTooth Speaker Charge 3 Please help  me fix my issues ? 
Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Professional, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: AMD E2-7110 APU with AMD Radeon R2 Graphics, AMD64 Family 22 Model 48 Stepping 1
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 3545 Mb
Graphics Card: AMD Radeon(TM) R2 Graphics, 512 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 424 GB (370 GB Free); K: 21 GB (21 GB Free);
Motherboard: HP, 81F5
Antivirus: McAfee VirusScan Enterprise, Enabled


----------



## mike44 (Jun 8, 2017)

Hello.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

From reading it pairs easily with android and iOS devices. I'm not sure about Windows.
If I were you, I'd call and ask if you can pair this with a Windows computer.
JBL Support
Contact Us (800) 336-4525
Mon - Fri: 9:00 a.m. - 11:00 p.m. (ET)
Sat - Sun: 9:00 a.m. - 5:00 p.m. (ET)


----------



## mike44 (Jun 8, 2017)

plodr said:


> From reading it pairs easily with android and iOS devices. I'm not sure about Windows.
> If I were you, I'd call and ask if you can pair this with a Windows computer.
> JBL Support
> Contact Us (800) 336-4525
> ...


I already call them they tell me I have to call HP up and I did they say I have to pay because my laptop is not in warranty no more .


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Then I'd return the JBL Charge 3. I read lots of thread were people were unable to pair this device with a computer.

I suspect it was meant more for phones and tablets not running Windows OS.

I run tiny portable speakers on my laptop when I want more volume.
I own these devices.


----------



## mike44 (Jun 8, 2017)

plodr said:


> Then I'd return the JBL Charge 3. I read lots of thread were people were unable to pair this device with a computer.
> 
> I suspect it was meant more for phones and tablets not running Windows OS.
> 
> ...


It have pair and install the other drivers on my other laptop .


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Bluetooth works on your laptop BUT the speaker you have chosen doesn't seem to support Windows, that's why it says driver needed. 
People that have it working are not using it with a Windows computer. They are using it with phones and tablets running android and iOS.


----------



## mike44 (Jun 8, 2017)

plodr said:


> Bluetooth works on your laptop BUT the speaker you have chosen doesn't seem to support Windows, that's why it says driver needed.
> People that have it working are not using it with a Windows computer. They are using it with phones and tablets running android and iOS.


I know but it install on my other windows 7 laptop the drivers .


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Are these other Windows 7 machines of the 64 bit style?


----------



## mike44 (Jun 8, 2017)

DaveA said:


> Are these other Windows 7 machines of the 64 bit style?


Yes.


----------

